# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  Je pleure à chaque fois que je regarde cette vidéo

## Juliette109

Je pleure à chaque fois que je regarde cette vidéo. Pourquoi l'homme est-il si cruel envers les animaux ? C'est horrible ! Ce que font ces gens ces gens, c'est inhumains, et pourtant ...

Donc, cette vidéo contient : *ATTENTION IMAGES CHOQUANTES*

Un résumé de toutes les atrocités faites aux animaux par les humains, tortures, maltraitance, abandons, accompagnes de quelques légende en dessous des images, vraiment je crois que c'est l'une des vidéos animalières les plus atroces, accompagner d'une musique tout à fait dans le thème ... AMES SENSIBLES S'ABSTENIR, IMAGES VRAIMENT CHOQUANTE !!!

http://video.google.fr/videoplay?docid=26595158916703549ei=xuqWStz8B8aAiq  bj-DAq=les+victimes+de+la+maltraitance+dans+le+monde+  chienshl=fr

 ::   ::   :grrr:  :kao7:  pis ça me donne envie de vomir tiens !  :beurk:

----------


## Juliette109

Vous en pensez quoi, vous ?

----------


## jane34

je peux pas regarder ça  !!! c'est pas possible que ça existe.....   :Stick Out Tongue: leure2:

----------


## doud

Je pense que ce serait bien...   ::   :?  , même si on se doute des horreurs que l'on va voir, de mettre un avertissement...

Et surtout, de faire un bref résumé de ce que l'on peut voir dans cette vidéo...

D'abord parce que des personnes "sensibles" pourraient être très choquées et justement, ne regarderont pas cette vidéo à cause du titre simplement...

Mais écrire en "gros" ce qu'il s'y passe...cela permet de toucher aussi les gens ne souhaitant pas visionner ces vidéos...   :Embarrassment: k: 

(par exemple moi, qui bien que je côtoie des horreurs depuis des années...je ne supporte pas et je ne peux pas regarder certaines vidéos), je me force...mais au moins, avoir un écrit ça m'aide à affronter les images    ::   ::

----------


## jane34

oui je suis tout à fait d'accord... préciser ce que contient les vidéos permet d'avertir et d'informer sans pour autant la visisonner !!
Je suis trop sensible, rien à faire je n'y arrive pas.

je suis tombée sur la vidéo du petit chat qu'on jette du 7 ème étage...j'y pense encore...la personne pensait à une fausse vidéo, alors je l'ai visionné, et je peux vous dire que c'est bien réel et je n'arrête pas de revoir les images dans ma tête...j'aurai aimé ne jamais voir cette vidéo !!

c'est vrai que malheureusement nous sommes obligés de diffuser ce genre de vidéo car les gens ne se rendent pas toujours compte de la bétise humaine !!

----------


## Juliette109

Oh excuse moi j'y avais pas penser   ::   ::   ::    ! Vraiment pardonnez moi âme sensible. 

Donc, cette vidéo contient : 

Un résumé de toutes les atrocités faites aux animaux par les humains, tortures, maltraitance, abandons, accompagnes de quelques légende en dessous des images, vraiment je crois que c'est l'une des vidéos animalières les plus atroces, accompagner d'une musique tout à fait dans le thème ... AMES SENSIBLES S'ABSTENIR, IMAGES VRAIMENT CHOQUANTE !!!

----------


## Juliette109

Après c'est peut-être parce que j'ai douze ans que je trouve la vidéo affreuse (pourtant j'en ai vus mille des commes ça mais celle-ci est vraiment une des plus terribles, d'ailleurs j'ai eu du mal à echapper au contrôle parental sur l'ordi vu que mes parents m'ont surpris à regarder plusieurs de ces vidéos en train de pleurer). Mais l'humain est vraiment une éspèce dégueulasse ! Enfin peut-être que j'ai exagérer justement j'ai douze ans j'ai pas fais de cauchemar donc je pense qu'un adulte même sensible peut voir la vidéo (bien que cela ne change rien à l'atrocité des choses qui s'y passent !) bref regarder et vous verrez bien ! 

Faudrait que je montre cette vidéo à des gens qui me demandent pourquoi j'aime et défends tant les animaux ...
Horrible ...

----------


## jane34

> Après c'est peut-être parce que j'ai douze ans que je trouve la vidéo affreuse (pourtant j'en ai vus mille des commes ça mais celle-ci est vraiment une des plus terribles, d'ailleurs j'ai eu du mal à echapper au contrôle parental sur l'ordi vu que mes parents m'ont surpris à regarder plusieurs de ces vidéos en train de pleurer). Mais l'humain est vraiment une éspèce dégueulasse ! Enfin peut-être que j'ai exagérer justement j'ai douze ans j'ai pas fais de cauchemar donc je pense qu'un adulte même sensible peut voir la vidéo (bien que cela ne change rien à l'atrocité des choses qui s'y passent !) bref regarder et vous verrez bien ! 
> 
> Faudrait que je montre cette vidéo à des gens qui me demandent pourquoi j'aime et défends tant les animaux ...
> Horrible ...

----------


## jane34

oops pardon...j'ai oublié d'écrire !!

tu sais les images sont horribles qu'on ait 12 ans, 20 ans, ou encore 40 ans !!! quand on est sensible c'est toute la vie, et des cauchemars on en fait encore !!

je suis étonnées que tu regardes ça si jeune ???

----------

exactement d'accord avec vous quand j'ai vu le 1er commentaire de janes je me suis dit vaut mieu pas que je regarde 

avant je pouvait mais ya quelque jours j'ai vu des images vrément horrible je peux pas les oublier le soir en me couchant j'y repensse 

je fait des cauchemard je me réveille avec plein de larmes et j'arrive pas a oublier c'est images afreuse qui me hante   :mouchoir: 

c'est image en question c'est les chinois en trin de dépeucer une pauvre chienne j'usqua la c'est horrible mais j'avais déja vu le venteur a donc commencer a l'ouvrire du coup j'usquau pattes et la tellement il ne tenait plus d'envie de la bouffer alors qu'elle elle était en trin d'agoniser pasqu'elle n'était pas encore morte ils se sont tous mis a croquer dedans lui on arracher des partie de son corp comme sa sans pitier pour elle c'était plus qu'horrible    ::  







désoler mais sa fait du bien de se lacher j'avais besoin d'en parler ma famille peut pas comprendre    ::

----------


## Juliette109

Jane tu sais moi j'aime les animaux donc j'aime être renseigner sur absolument TOUTES les horreurs qu'on leur, je suis pas ce genre d'enfant qui les aimes pour faire des bisous calin jeux et pis c'est tout ! 
Caroline, où as-tu vu ces pauvres cons de chinois qui ont fait ça ? (quoique ce soit dans leurs habitudes si vous voyez ce que je veux dire ...) C'est quoi l'adresse du site, si c'est sur le net ?

----------

> Jane tu sais moi j'aime les animaux donc j'aime être renseigner sur absolument TOUTES les horreurs qu'on leur, je suis pas ce genre d'enfant qui les aimes pour faire des bisous calin jeux et pis c'est tout ! 
> Caroline, où as-tu vu ces pauvres cons de chinois qui ont fait ça ? (quoique ce soit dans leurs habitudes si vous voyez ce que je veux dire ...) C'est quoi l'adresse du site, si c'est sur le net ?


tu c'est moi aussie j'aime tous voir mais la j'ai besoin d'un peu de temps avant de re regarder des images comme sa   :beurk: 

je c'est plus l'adresse du site car des que j'ai vu c'est image mon reflexe a était de fermer la page au plus vite désoler si je le retrouve jte le dirais mais oui c'était sur internet

----------


## doud

Vous savez, qu'on ait 12 ou 80 ans, ça reste choquant...

Je me suis forcée à regarder...

Cette vidéo montre tous les "usages" immondes que l'on peut faire d'un chien...

Tout y passe.

Alimentation, découpe, abattage, fourrure, pendaison, torture.

L'animal est montré en tant que viande, mutilé, testé, noyé, écrasé, supplicié, abandonné, torturé, empalé...

C'est atroce...entre les diverses coutumes, les divers pays...c'est immonde.

Dieu merci, ce ne sont "que" des photos (je me comprends)...même extrêmement choquantes, une vidéo, je ne peux pas...je supporte très mal les vidéos violentes avec des animaux...

malgré tout, on se doit d'ouvrir les yeux sur certaines pratiques...y compris dans nos pays dits "civilisés"...   ::

----------


## Juliette109

Tout à fait doud.
Pas grave Caroline, pour une autre fois peut-être ?

----------

> Tout à fait doud.
> Pas grave Caroline, pour une autre fois peut-être ?


oui oui promi si je le retrouve je te passe le lien    ::

----------


## Dunkat

Personnellement je ne pourrais pas regarder cette video.
Rien que ça : 
_Un résumé de toutes les atrocités faites aux animaux par les humains, tortures, maltraitance, abandons, accompagnes de quelques légende en dessous des images, vraiment je crois que c'est l'une des vidéos animalières les plus atroces. leure2:_ 
Je n'imagine meme pas le resultat je ne veux pas le voir ... Mais j'imagine bien la souffrance qu'on du subir ces animaux  :grrr: 
J'ai deja vus une video vraiment choquante ou deux adolescents torturaient 2 chats (jai quitté la video dès la 1ere image, il prenait le chat et le plaquait contre le mur) ! 
Ils ont eu l'idée de se mettre en video  la police les a retrouver  :: mais ces chats ont quand meme du beaucoup souffrir.      ::  
Et la deuxieme video ou je suis tombée qui etait AFFREUSE ! 
Des jeunes etaient sur un scooter et il y avait un chat a coter ils l'ont attraper mis dans un sac et on flamber le sac .... enfaite il attaché le sac au chat donc le chat courrait avec le feu sur lui !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Cest vraiment  DEGUELASSE !   :grrr: 
Voila tout pour dire que je ne veut pas vois une autre video car ces 2 la sont deja bien accrocher dans ma tete ..   ::

----------


## Juliette109

Au fait, voici la dernière phrase de la vidéo (je la remets car elle reste très peut de temps à l'écran) : "Des animaux qui n'avaient qu'un seul défaut : croire en l'homme".

----------


## mely3969

y a des passages avec les ratons laveurs depecés , pour la fourrure, bcp de photos sont deja vu helas (notamment la pitt)
Jai memem plus de mot 
la je me suis matée 5 videos horribles cest assez pour un bon moment.
trop de barjot dans ce monde trop de souffrance .

----------


## woofi

J'arrive JAMAIS à mettre des videos sur facebook - -' 
Je mets le lien,ect, et je fais parcourir au bout d'une minute ca me refais la même chose !
Je crois que c'est pcq la video est trop grosse .   :hein:

----------


## woofi

Et j'ai oublié de dir que je suis dégoutée   :beurk: 
et que la music à la fin quand les images passent vite, ca fait trop stresser !
 ::

----------


## cathy rescue

:grrr:  punaise ume vidéo comme sa vous ete marquer a vie ume horreur et ces la vie d aujourd hui met ces !!!!! atrose et sa tout les jour  :grrr:  :grrr:  tout sa pour la viande....moi j ai 50 ans et je mie ferais jamais a ce monde de ------

----------


## Coraline 45

Vidéo horrible.....et pourtant il faut la regarder nous ne pouvons pas nier des choses comme ça, cela se passe tous les jours, dans différents pays, mais ne se lerons pas en France aussi.........c'est trop dur, trop cruel........une grosse pensée et de tendres calins à tous ces chiens qui ont supportés toutes ces choses sans rien pouvoir faire, esclave des hommes....comme je les souvent dit : autrefois le chien était le meilleur ami de l'Homme nous sommes en train d'en faire notre pire ennemi!!!!!!!!!

----------


## snoopette

Cette vidéo montre vraiment les toutes les atrocités commises sur les chiens, même les plus inimaginables! Elle est vraiment horrible! Je me suis efforcée de la regarder jusqu'au bout!   :grrr:  :grrr:  :grrr:

----------


## luna71

je ne peux pas regarder ca jusqu'au bout, trop dur quand je vois ces pov' loulou, je pense aux miens, aux votres, a tous ceux qui sont seuls, maltraités, torturés et je ne peux pas, je ne veux pas savoir ou plutot voir car je sais bien que ca existe.. afreux, horrible pas de mots pour definir

----------


## luna71

> exactement d'accord avec vous quand j'ai vu le 1er commentaire de janes je me suis dit vaut mieu pas que je regarde 
> 
> avant je pouvait mais ya quelque jours j'ai vu des images vrément horrible je peux pas les oublier le soir en me couchant j'y repensse 
> 
> je fait des cauchemard je me réveille avec plein de larmes et j'arrive pas a oublier c'est images afreuse qui me hante  :mouchoir: 
> 
> c'est image en question c'est les chinois en trin de dépeucer une pauvre chienne j'usqua la c'est horrible mais j'avais déja vu le venteur a donc commencer a l'ouvrire du coup j'usquau pattes et la tellement il ne tenait plus d'envie de la bouffer alors qu'elle elle était en trin d'agoniser pasqu'elle n'était pas encore morte ils se sont tous mis a croquer dedans lui on arracher des partie de son corp comme sa sans pitier pour elle c'était plus qu'horrible   
> 
> oh put'.. c'est horrible! pov' chienne!! j'ai vraiment honte de faire partie de la race humaine parfois  :kao7: 
> ...

----------


## la_iosh

Je viens de voir la vidéo et j'en pleure... C'est une honte de faire ça à un animal !
C'est vrai, les chiens n'ont qu'un défaut, ils croient en l'homme !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Juliette109

Vous avez tous raison.
Pour moi, l'adjectif qui convient le mieux est "monstrueux".
Pas "inhumain" puisque des humains le font.
En même temps, une autre vidéo que j'ai vue, dit : "peut-on encore t'appeler humain après tous le mal que tu nous as fait ?" et c'est pas faut, cette personne n'est plus totalement humaine.
Oh Caroline j'ai trouvée la vidéo du chat du 7eme étage !! Punaise !!!   ::

----------


## Valy la parson

C'est horrible, j'ai envie de    :beurk: 
Tellement vrai, malheureusement...    ::   ::   ::

----------


## Djermiko

JE VIENS DE PLEURER TOUTES LES LARMES DE MON CORPS

----------


## mel38540

je m'attendai a rien de moin pour cette vidéo qui d'énnonce l'hinumanité.Si nous nous sommes "engagés" ou meme sensibilisé pour la protection animal c'est que nous avions connaisance de ces partique. Je pense que ce vidéo son "utile" pour sensibilisé et fair comprendre "notre point de vu" au personnes extérieurs et ainsi poursuivre "notre" combat.

----------


## matoou

Vraiment monstrueux 
c'est le genre de vidéo qui me met dans une colère noire pendant plusieurs jours! Comment peut on faire ça à un animale  
par contre il y a une question que je me suis toujours posée : Qui peut avoir le courage de filmer ces choses monstrueuses sans broncher parce que moi je ne pourrais jamais !!!

----------


## Marjorie0909

Je l'avais déjà vu, j'en ai pleuré aussi !!
La musique va très bien avec la vidéo ...

----------


## Juliette109

Comme le post date j'ai voulu revisionner la video, "pour voir".
  Bah nan. Même après plusieurs mois, elle me fait encore et tojours chialer ... c'est vrai que la musique renforce bien le côté affreux. 
   La premuère fois que je l'ai vu, la nuit, je me souviens avoir rêvé que j'étais un de ces chiens, que je vivais et ressentait la même chose que ... Après je m'étais réveillée, vers 3h du matin, j'ai chialé pendant au moins une heure, et après j'ai pas fermé l'oeil.
    J'aimerais qu'on fasse la même au choses aux criminels ...

----------


## yannn

Quelle honte d'être une humain !

Horrible ...

----------


## frimousse cora

mon est trop mal quand je vois sa ils faut bouger faire des magnifestation ils les fond a paris mais tout le monde ne peut pas y allè dans le pasde calais dans nord ils faut attirè beaucoups de monde   :grrr:  :grrr:  :lol2:   :Stick Out Tongue: an:   :Stick Out Tongue: an:   :Stick Out Tongue: an:   :Stick Out Tongue: an:

----------


## laetitia33

c'est horrible!!!  
quelle horreur...

----------


## shashatouille

j'ai regardée mais j'ai etein de suite pas possible de la voir en entiée envie de  c'est y'a pas de mot..

----------


## AZUR

Je suis blindée: j'ai retrouvé plein de photos de mon blog; mais c'est pire, j'ai des vidéos "en pleine action"!
J'en avais pleuré toutes les larmes de mon corps tellement c'était horrible! J'ai arrêté des vidéos me disant que ça arrêterait le supplice de ces pauvres bêtes!
Et c'est sans compter les chats et autres animaux de toutes espèces!
Franchement, l'être humain me file la nausée! Je préfère les animaux de toutes espèces!
Et on est supérieur aux animaux? en cruauté: OUI!

----------


## dinkytoy

C'est intolérable toute cette cruauté, je ne trouve pas les mots. Mes deux chiens, un dog argentin et un jack russel, ont été empoisonnés il y a 5 ans et demi. Je ne m'en suis jamais remis. Deux chiens que j'avais recueilli et qui avaient été maltraité. J'éprouve violent colère envers ces personnes.

----------


## leea

oh punaise quand vous parlez de la musique j'était sùre qu'il s'agissait de requiem for a dream....

Bon, j'ai lu tous vos commentaires, je me suis dit allez, j'ai mis la vidéo et du coup j'ai arreté à la premiére image et aux premiéres notes, ça sert à rien, je vais étre traumatisée une fois de plus. 
"Bravo" à ceux qui ont le courage de regarder, moi rien qu'en lisant les commentaires je peux pas.... 
Etonnement j'ai moins de mal à regarder des docs ou des images sur des humains qui souffrent (ça m'est arrivé de pleurer quand meme), mais les animaux, impossible, je fais un blocage là dessus.

----------


## kleo

vidéo difficile à regarder........   ::

----------


## Lolaa

Grosse envie de   :beurk:   quand je vois ce genre de "chôses"
Et dire que nous sommes de la même espéce que les Hommes qui infligent ça aux animaux... J'ai HONTE !!!!!

----------


## charlene chacha

Pas pu regardez jusqu'a la fin, c'est tellement triste ce qui se passe dans notre monde

----------

